#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Προέγκριση ή αναθεώρηση, Κατηγορία 1 ή 3

## PERIKLIS1

Καλημέρα. Έχω μία οικοδομική άδεια σε ισχύ, εντός οικισμού. Προβλεπόταν μία οικοδομή με δόμηση 300 τ.μ. Σήμερα θέλει ο ιδιοκτήτης να κάνει αναθεώρηση (θέλει να αλλάξει το σχήμα της οικοδομής, δεν αλλάζει την χρήση). Στο ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα θα επιλέξω αίτηση "Αναθεώρηση Αδειών" ή μπορώ να επιλέξω και προέγκριση; Πιστεύω αποκλειστικά το πρώτο. Δεύτερη ερώτηση: Είμαι κατηγορία 1 ή κατηγορία 3; Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## PERIKLIS1

_Σημείωση μετά από ενημέρωση από Πολεοδομία: Οι αναθεωρήσεις παλαιών αδειών πηγαίνουν κατηγορία 1._

----------

Xάρης

----------

